# Record of indexes in one composition



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Just playing Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf (c/w/ Music from Cinderella) in the special version narrated by Lina Prokofiev (Serge's widow) and the Scottish National Orchestra under Neeme Jarvi (Chandos). After a while I saw that track 28 started - picking up the CD cover, I found out that the 29 minutes P&W is indexed in 56 tracks - is that a record? Anybody knows a composition on a single CD that beats this?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to have an occasional subscription to a company called eMusic, which sold music exclusively by the track. This meant the fewer the index points, the better the value.

The Naxos/Jando recording of Bartok's Mikrokosmos was very generously tracked, 153 in total. It meant a 3-CD download ended up costing something like £87!!! I wonder how many of those they sold......


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Niels Viggo Bentzon: _The Tempered Piano_

13 double-traversals of the keys of the tempered scale, 624 Preludes and Fugues in total.

EDIT: Not all on a single CD (obviously)...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There's a difference on cds between* Index* and *Track*. In the early days, tracks were sometimes divided up further by index. Early players and remotes had a separate key for finding the index point. Here's the track/index list for a very early cd, actually the second one I bought. Looking at the index list and you can see why music teachers loved this function. Somewhere along the line I guess no one thought the Index function was needed or used, so it was dropped.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You're right, I should have used the term tracks. I also recall a few (really, not that many) CD's I bought in the late 80s that had this subdivision of tracks in indices.


----------

